# information required regarding adoption



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

hiii iam from india. i have friend in capetown who is aged 74 years. she is divorced n does'nt have children aswell.. she was very worried of her survival as she is growing old.. now the thing is she want to adopt me (iam 30 years old) so tht after coming there i can take care of here n take her back to india with me. now the thing is... is it possible to her to adopt me?? if yes , please tell me the process... is it some thing like i should go there first on a visit visa n after going there she should adopt me legally/judicially n then i should change my visa status to permanent residency?? would i b legally able to take up work there??? i just can't let her to go on her fate..iam really worried n concerned about her.. please suggest me.....

thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

An adult can not be adopted


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Grasping at straws! 

No reason why you couldnt take her to india if you want to take care of her but you realise caring for another person diabsabled or elderly is generally a full time job ie no time for other paid work.


----------



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

@ jack14 & @ _shel

thanks for the quick reply...

@ _shel

i want to take her on forever basis to india.. as u know if i need to do tht, i should specify the relation between me n her at embassy inorder to get her a appropriate visa... as u said it would b a full time work to attend an elderly person.. tht would b fine..it would'nt b a problem for me can mange it.. the main thing is she is not enough energetic to work any more..she is just surviving on her credit cards..she works as an real estate agent n will get only comissions but nt a fixed monthly pay... if it is possible of me getting adopted thn i could work there for couple of years say like 3-4 years n stay with her take care of her n mean while i could apply for a dependant visa for stating that she is my adopted mom n will b with me n can take her with me to india.... i can't just let her drift to wind even after knowing her present situation.. by the way she is an austrian citizen living capetown with a pr..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What nationality is she, what passports does she hold? 

Adults can not be adopted.


----------



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

she is austrian citizen residing in capetown with s.a pr.. apart from tht she also holds austrian passport/citizenship..


----------



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

is there any option u can suggest me??? @ _shel


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not really, she will need to qualify for an Indian visa, which I kniw nothing about.


----------



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

i enquired about getting pr for india aswell... 1 need to stay Lived in India for 11 of the last 14 years to get a pr(naturalization)... n it can b a spouse/child r parents (if adopted)who can get it immediately other than the process of naturalization... so if adoptioon is nt possible thn though it sounds weird i need to approach spousal visa.... iam totally confused..


----------

